# TRT Cycle for Recomp



## smolguy (Jul 22, 2021)

Hey, a bit of background, 36 yo male. Been working out roughly a year, though i don't count the first 6 months or so... i hired a trainer and it really screwed up my routine not to mention i wasn't pushing myself.

Anyways, im a little over a year in now... had some issues with diet and figuring out my goals, IE bulk, cut, recomp... Currently sitting at about 172 and 26.5% body fat (definitely down alot was probably closer to 30). Anyways, I've plateaued a bit. I've been considering a TRT cycle but i have concerns...

-I plan on having kids in the next 1-3 years.
-I am nervous about PCT and fertility (would go to a TRT clinic)
-Current Test levels at about 511 total and like 12 or 13 free

Advice? Should i be nervous about fertility with a single 6 month cycle of test?


----------



## CJ (Jul 22, 2021)

A "TRT Cycle" is an oxymoron, two entirely different things.

In my humble opinion, steroids aren't needed for you to recomp. You are overfat (sorry for being blunt, no disrespect intended), so your body will hold onto and probably gain lean tissue while you're in a SMALL calorie deficit. 

How can you build muscle in a deficit you ask? Simple, you have 10's of 1,000's of excess calories hanging off of your body as bodyfat stores. These are the calories that will fill the energy gap.

As long as you're not in too large of a deficit, but you certainly have to be in one, you'll make tremendous progress.

Use this time to really dial in your training and nutrition. Save the steroids for later amigo, where they can really shine.


----------



## smolguy (Jul 22, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> A "TRT Cycle" is an oxymoron, two entirely different things.
> 
> In my humble opinion, steroids aren't needed for you to recomp. You are overfat (sorry for being blunt, no disrespect intended), so your body will hold onto and probably gain lean tissue while you're in a SMALL calorie surplus.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I appreciate the input.  I am by definition obese... it is true... Can't make me feel bad about facts  ... I probably run between 1800-2300 calories a day depending, I need to up my protein for sure.


----------



## eazy (Jul 22, 2021)

you're lucky. you'll see amazing results and progress in the next 24 months with proper training and nutrition.


----------



## jc240 (Jul 24, 2021)

TRT is a lifetime program.  If you have low T it brings you to normal levels so you can function.   It is not really meant to be cycled.  A lot of people do blast cruise cycles while on TRT.  


CJ275 is spot on and I would take his advice.
At 26.5% BF I think a cycle would be wasted.  Better to go as far as you can with proper diet and training then maybe do a  cycle to push past that point.

That being said, if you do need TRT, I would consider HCG since you mentioned wanting kids.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 24, 2021)

I can officially tell you the you have not plateaud from 6 months to a year of working out ... at 30% bodyfat you've got to spend time getting your nutritional plan and diet dialed in ... do not worry ... many people initially think because they go to the gym 3 to 4 times a week they are going to look like Arnold ... I always laugh when a man woman say oh I don't want to bulk up or get too big ... it just shows they have no clue ...

As for you ... figure out your BMR (how many calories you burn daily) and download MyFitnessPal ... put yourself in a calorie deficit of 300 to 500 per day ... yes you will need to count calories ... but it will be worth it ... your results will come rapidly ... diet is 80% of getting fit ... you do not need trt or cycling with natural test at 500+ and wanting to have children soon ... why risk it ... monitor your diet and continue working out and results will happen ...


----------

